

Get customers to read your emails - roh26it
http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/get-customers-to-read-emails-7-tricks.html

======
roh26it
This popped up on my 'should read' list. Found it very useful for my startup
(I had adopted some of them unknowingly) which is quite in an early stage and
when many of our updates and conversations happen over email.

